# Changing Type of Visa within SA



## Roisined (Jul 25, 2017)

Does anyone know the rule about changing the type of visa you have within South Africa. Last I knew, if you change the visa you have you must do it from the country you call 'home'. Is this still the case? 

I am on a study visa but once I've completed my PhD, I'd apply and change to a critical skills visa. Can I change while in SA or do I need to go back to the UK to do the application?


----------



## IvyLeager (Feb 26, 2018)

Roisined said:


> Does anyone know the rule about changing the type of visa you have within South Africa. Last I knew, if you change the visa you have you must do it from the country you call 'home'. Is this still the case?
> 
> I am on a study visa but once I've completed my PhD, I'd apply and change to a critical skills visa. Can I change while in SA or do I need to go back to the UK to do the application?


Hi Roisined

I think the rule applies to tourist visa holders, or if you didn't apply for renewal/change your status until your recent visa expires. Both conditions require you to go back to your home country to reapply. 

You can apply for critical skills visa upon completion of your Phd (or you can apply now even before you complete your studies if your field of study is on the critical skills list - see here http://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/pdf/immigration_critical_skills_160416.pdf). I was previously on a study visa, now on a 1-year CSV, and I supplied my CSV application in SA.


----------



## su8898 (Apr 17, 2013)

A study visa can be changed to a critical skills visa. As far as I know, the restriction to change the visa type is only applicable if you are in SA on a visit visa.


----------

